
His company built one of the world’s most efficient warehouses - dforrestwilson
https://qz.com/se/perfect-company-2/1172282/this-company-built-one-of-the-worlds-most-efficient-warehouses-by-embracing-chaos/
======
dforrestwilson
Does this system strike anyone one else as basically applying computer memory
design to the real world?

The first thing that came to mind was RAM.

